# USB Kabel Verbindung zu altem Logo 230RCL Modul



## DieterB123 (9 Januar 2021)

Hallo,

bei mir läuft nun seit über 20 Jahren ein Logo 230RCL Modul (6ED1-053-1FB00-0BA0) mit gelber Speicherkarte für eine Heizungssteuerung. Dieses habe ich, wie damals wohl üblich, direkt am Modul über dessen Anzeige programmiert.

Irgendwie hätte ich nun gerne ein Backup dieses Programms, zumindest einmal als "Schaltplan". Nach einiger Suche, habe ich gefunden, dass es einmal ein Logo PROM Gerät gab, das die Speicherkarten auslesen konnte oder aber ein USB Kabel, mit dem man die Verbindung zum Modul herstellen kann.

Bei der Suche nach diesem Kabel bin ich nun auf zahlreiche Varianten gestoßen. Bei keiner davon ist spezifiziert, ob das mit einem so alten Modul auch funktioniert. Nun meine Fragen:



Habe ich das überhaupt richtig verstanden, dass ich dieses Kabel anstelle des Speichermoduls am Logo Modul anstecken kann?
Funktioniert das Logo USB-Kabel auch mit diesem alten Modell 0BA0?
Welches Kabel würde ich benötigen? Original scheint es das nicht mehr zu geben. Bei ebay findet man solche Kabel ab ca. 10€ mit verschiedensten Bezeichnungen: meist 6ED1057-1AA01-0BA0 oder Ersatz für diese, manche mit Zusatz 6ED1057-1AA01-0BA0 R5G7, 6ED1 057-1AA01-0BA0 Q6D2, ... Manche Kabel haben dabei eine zusätzliche Box im Kabel, andere nicht. Auch bei Amazon findet man um den doppelten Preis solche Kabel.
Gibt es Treiber für Win10?
Falls das ganze funktioniert, kann ich mit der Siemens Logo Demo SW das Programm auslesen?
Welche SW-Module würde ich benötigen, um das Programm auch editieren und zurück schreiben zu können?
Kann das Programm (nach Umwandlung) auch auf aktuelle Logo Module geladen werden?

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe auch zu einzelnen Fragen.


----------



## GUNSAMS (9 Januar 2021)

Hier ist das Kabel:

*6ED1057-1AA01-0BA0*

Ob das USB-Kabel von Win 10 erkannt wird, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Von Siemens wird das Kabel nur noch als Ersatzteil vertrieben und ist dem entsprechend "schweineteuer".
Vorsicht bei irgendwelchen Nachbauten oder "China-Klons".
Den Treiber für das Kabel wurden früher von Siemens auf CD von LSC mitgeliefert, ob dies heute noch so ist weiß ich nicht.
Den Treiber kannst du dir aber hier downloaden:

*CP210xUSB to UART Bridge VCP drivers*

Mir der Demoversion von LSC kannst du keine Funktionen nutzen, welche eine Verbindung zur realen Logo verlangen.

Du benötigst LSC (LOGO!Soft Comfort). Das Programm kann dann auf aktuelle Logos übertragen, wenn du vorher in der Geräteauswahl von LSC den richtigen Gerätetyp ausgewählt hast.


----------



## hucki (9 Januar 2021)

DieterB123 schrieb:


> Habe ich das überhaupt richtig verstanden, dass ich dieses Kabel anstelle des Speichermoduls am Logo Modul anstecken kann?
> 
> Funktioniert das Logo USB-Kabel auch mit diesem alten Modell 0BA0?
> Welches Kabel würde ich benötigen? Original scheint es das nicht mehr zu geben. Bei ebay findet man solche Kabel ab ca. 10€ mit verschiedensten Bezeichnungen: meist 6ED1057-1AA01-0BA0 oder Ersatz für diese, manche mit Zusatz 6ED1057-1AA01-0BA0 R5G7, 6ED1 057-1AA01-0BA0 Q6D2, ... Manche Kabel haben dabei eine zusätzliche Box im Kabel, andere nicht. Auch bei Amazon findet man um den doppelten Preis solche Kabel.


Das kann ich persönlich nicht so genau beantworten, denn mit der alten 0BA0 habe ich keine Erfahrungen mehr.




DieterB123 schrieb:


> Gibt es Treiber für Win10?


Ja, gibt es.




DieterB123 schrieb:


> Falls das ganze funktioniert, kann ich mit der Siemens Logo Demo SW das Programm auslesen?


Nein, die Demo-Versionen haben keinerlei Online-Zugriff.
Aber jede LOGO!Soft-Version kann auf alle älteren Hardware-Versionen der LOGO! eingestellt werden und verhält sich dann vom Funktionsumfang nur noch genau wie diese ältere Version.
Mit einer Vollversion hat man dann auch Zugriff auf die ältere Hardware.




DieterB123 schrieb:


> Welche SW-Module würde ich benötigen, um das Programm auch editieren und zurück schreiben zu können?


Irgend eine (alte) Vollversion der LOGO!Soft.
Diese muss auch nicht unter Win10 lauffähig sein. Physische Anwesenheit z.B. im CD-Laufwerk ist ausreichend.
Auf der Siemensseite kann man ein Upgrade auf die aktuelle Version runter laden. Allerdings bedingt diese eine Registrierung, weil die Software Exportbeschränkungen unterliegt. Diese Registrierung benötigt in der Regel einige Tage.
Das Upgrade ist eine eigenständige Vollinstallation, die lediglich das Vorhandensein einer früheren Vollversion (bzw. deren Installationsdateien) prüft.

Gleich die aktuelle Vollversion geht natürlich auch.




DieterB123 schrieb:


> Kann das Programm (nach Umwandlung) auch auf aktuelle Logo Module geladen werden?


Ja, das geht.
Wahrscheinlich musst Du vorerst sogar nur die Hardware umstellen.
Downgrade wäre da schon schwieriger, weil die Logigbaustein früher nur 3 statt 4 Anschlüsse (also einen weniger) hatten.


----------



## PN/DP (9 Januar 2021)

DieterB123 schrieb:


> Irgendwie hätte ich nun gerne ein Backup dieses Programms, zumindest einmal als "Schaltplan".


Ich meine, es lohnt nicht das Kabel privat zu kaufen. Die max 30 Verknüpfungen, die diese LOGO haben kann, kann man aus dem Display "abschreiben". Dann kann man den Schaltplan in einer kostenlosen LOGO!Soft-Demo eingeben und ausdrucken (und simulieren/testen/verbessern).

Harald


----------



## DieterB123 (11 Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.



GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Hier ist das Kabel:
> 
> *6ED1057-1AA01-0BA0*
> 
> ...


Ich finde zwar keinen Preis für das Kabel, aber dein Zusatz bedeutet wohl, dass dieses Kabel, für einen einmaligen Gebrauch vermutlich zu teuer ist. Aber was ist mit Vorsicht bei "China-Clones" gemeint? Funktionieren diese nicht, vielleicht oder können sie sogar HW zerstören? 15€ würde ich riskieren wenn da nicht noch das SW Problem wäre.




hucki schrieb:


> Irgend eine (alte) Vollversion der LOGO!Soft.
> Diese muss auch nicht unter Win10 lauffähig sein. Physische Anwesenheit z.B. im CD-Laufwerk ist ausreichend.
> Auf der Siemensseite kann man ein Upgrade auf die aktuelle Version runter laden. Allerdings bedingt diese eine Registrierung, weil die Software Exportbeschränkungen unterliegt. Diese Registrierung benötigt in der Regel einige Tage.
> Das Upgrade ist eine eigenständige Vollinstallation, die lediglich das Vorhandensein einer früheren Vollversion (bzw. deren Installationsdateien) prüft.



Und wo gibt es diese alten Versionen?




PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich meine, es lohnt nicht das Kabel privat zu kaufen. Die max 30 Verknüpfungen, die diese LOGO haben kann, kann man aus dem Display "abschreiben". Dann kann man den Schaltplan in einer kostenlosen LOGO!Soft-Demo eingeben und ausdrucken (und simulieren/testen/verbessern).


Das wollte ich mir eigentlich ersparen, da ich zum Modul recht schlecht dazu komme (im Laufe der Jahre wurde das ein wenig verbaut), es wird aber wohl darauf hinaus laufen.


----------



## hucki (11 Januar 2021)

DieterB123 schrieb:


> Und wo gibt es diese alten Versionen?


Schublade, alte Software-CD-Sammlung, ...
Wenn nicht bei Dir selbst, dann vlt. in der Bucht & Co.

Alte Versionen dürften halt günstiger kommen und sind nach wie vor auf die aktuellste Version (die auch auf aktuellem Windows läuft) upgradebar.


Ansonsten kannst Du natürlich auch eine aktuelle Version erwerben.
Da sind in der Regel die Bundles aus Hard- und Software in den Starter-Kits zu empfehlen, wenn man eh' auf eine neue LOGO! hochrüsten möchte.


----------



## Der Pfälzer (12 Januar 2021)

Hi Dieter,
ich habe das Kabel (6ED1 057-1AA01-0BA0) im Original von Siemens.
Könnte ich dir bei Bedarf gegen großes Programmierer-Ehrenwort ausleihen.
Gruß aus der Pfalz
Roland


----------



## DieterB123 (12 Januar 2021)

Hallo, vielen Dank für das Angebot. Ich habe mittlerweile die Software 8.x auf WillHaben (österreichisches ebay) für 20,- bekommen. Für ein Original-Kabel um 10,- bin ich leider bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen zu langsam gewesen. Ich habe aber Zeit (habe jetzt ja auch schon 20 Jahre so gelebt  ). Ich werde also versuchen, irgendwann ein günstiges Kabel zu bekommen. Sollte das gar nicht klappen, werde ich gerne (per PN) auf dein Angebot zurück kommen.


----------



## DieterB123 (11 Februar 2021)

Hallo, 

ich bitte Euch noch einmal um eure Hilfe. 

Wie schon geschrieben habe ich nun die LOGO! Soft Comfort v8.2.1. auf CD. Diese habe ich installiert. Ich wurde aber nie nach einem Lizenzschlüssel gefragt, und finde auch keine Registriermöglichkeit. Ist das Programm so voll funktionsfähig?

Zusätzlich habe ich mir (trotz oben geschildeter Bedenken) um 10,- € ein China-Kabel über ebay geleistet, das nach ca. 3 Wochen geliefert wurde. Trotz Angabe bei ebay (Unterstützt USB-CABLE Betriebssysteme: WIN7 / Windows2000 / XP.) konnte ich einen AMSAMOTION Treiber für Win10 installieren und das Kabel wird im Geräte-Manager als USB-SERIAL CH340 (COM4) angezeigt.

Ich habe dann Soft Comfort gestartet und im Menü Geräteauswahl "0BA0.Standard" gewählt.
 Im Menü Extra-Übertragen-LOGO! -> PC ist dann bei Verbinden durch LOGO!Kabel auch COM4 als (einzige) Auswahl vorhanden.
Wenn ich dann das USB-Kabel an der LOGO-Schnittstelle anstecke, im LOGO Modul in den Programmiermodus gehe und PC<->LOGO auswähle und in der Software auf (Verbindungs)Test klicke kommt "Kein Zugriff auf IP-Adresse COM4 möglich" (siehe Screenshot).

Habe ich da noch etwas übersehen oder ist eine besondere Reihenfolge der Abläufe (Anstecken) notwendig (einige Kombinationen habe ich probiert)?


----------



## GUNSAMS (11 Februar 2021)

Hast du dir mal die PDF durchgelesen, welche im in Beitrag #2 angefügt habe?


----------



## hucki (11 Februar 2021)

DieterB123 schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben habe ich nun die LOGO! Soft Comfort v8.2.1. auf CD. Diese habe ich installiert. Ich wurde aber nie nach einem Lizenzschlüssel gefragt, und finde auch keine Registriermöglichkeit. Ist das Programm so voll funktionsfähig?


Ja, ist es.
Die Lizenz ist auf der CD und wird vom Setup automatisch erkannt. Ansonsten wäre das Setup abgebrochen worden.
Eine Voll-Installation ist dann wiederum Lizenz für Updates.


Zur (Nicht-) Verbindung kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen, da ich ja keine 0BA0 habe.
Aber wenn der Übertragungsmodus in der 0BA0 aktiviert und dieser Übertragungsweg in der LOGO!Soft ausgewählt ist, würde ich doch eher auf Inkompatibilität des China-Teils/Treibers tippen.


----------



## DieterB123 (11 Februar 2021)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal die PDF durchgelesen, welche im in Beitrag #2 angefügt habe?


Ja, ich habe ja geschrieben, dass das Modul im Mode PC <;> LOGO war.


----------



## DieterB123 (13 Februar 2021)

Ich habe das ganze jetzt noch einmal mit Windows 7 probiert, leider das gleiche. Werde mich nun noch einmal nach einem Original Kabel umsehen.


----------



## DieterB123 (13 Februar 2021)

Noch eine Frage, bei der Geräteauswahl werden
0BA0.Standard
0BA0.L
0BA0.LB11
angeboten.

Was ist da der Unterschied?


----------



## GUNSAMS (13 Februar 2021)

Die 0BA0.Standard hat 6 Eingänge und 4 Ausgänge.
Die 0BA0.L (Long Version) hat 12 Eingänge und 8 Ausgänge.
Die 0BA0.LB11 (Long Version) hat 12 Eingänge und 8 Ausgänge. Zusätzlich noch 4 Asi-Eingänge und 4 Asi-Ausgänge sowie einen Anschluss für AS-Bus.


----------



## DieterB123 (13 Februar 2021)

OK, dann habe ich die L Version. Verbindung klappt aber auch nicht mit diesen Einstellungen.

Muss man bei seriellen Schnittstellen nicht auch irgendwo alle möglichen Parameter (Rate, Stopbit, etc.) einstellen?

Edit: Die Einstellmöglichkeit habe ich jetzt beim Treiber gefunden. Kann es sein, dass ich da noch was einstellen muss?



Edit2:
Habe es hier gefunden, entspricht aber meinen Einstellungen:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...ine-usb-schnittstelle-verfügt-?dti=0&lc=de-WW


----------



## 021aet04 (14 Februar 2021)

Woher kommst du? Vielleicht kommt jemand aus deiner Nähe?

Ich komme aus dem Bezirk Leoben in der Steiermark. Software und Programmierkabel hätte ich.

Mfg Hannes


----------



## technik-fan-ol (19 März 2021)

Wenn Du das USB Kabel hast brauchst Du nichts einstellen !

Nur die Hardware Version einstellen und bei der alten Logo die Logo in den Übertrgaungsmodus stellen !


----------



## DieterB123 (15 April 2021)

So, jetzt muss ich noch berichten, dass es nun geklappt hat. Ich habe nun ein Original-Kabel gebraucht bekommen und damit hat es sofort funktioniert. 

Nun weiß ich auch was @GUNSAMS mit "Vorsicht bei irgendwelchen Nachbauten oder "China-Klons"." gemeint hat. Man muss halt gewisses Lehrgeld selbst bezahlen. 

Vielen Dank noch einmal allen, die mir hier geholfen haben.


----------

